
Startup That Sells Zero-Days to Governments Is Offering $1M for Tor Hacks - Foe
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7xkp8q/startup-that-sells-zero-days-to-governments-is-offering-dollar1-million-for-tor-hacks
======
superfamicom
Seems morally dubious from every angle: \- paying way less for what it is when
you sell it to "governments", a hefty fee for a black market loop whole to
sell your hacks \- is any government hacking people (either citizens or
foreign nationals) a good thing? \- hunting "bad guys" is always the image put
forth, but never the whole image

------
tootahe45
Seems rather over-priced considering a random guy was able to control 23% of
the TOR network..

~~~
dclusin
Reference: [https://www.securityweek.com/malicious-actor-
controlled-23-t...](https://www.securityweek.com/malicious-actor-
controlled-23-tor-exit-nodes)

Sounds more like a team of people that knew what they were doing.

